# books on puupy training ?



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello all 
Even though we havent yet got our puppy im looking for a good book on basic training as my son (hes 16) is going to be the one to do the training if any of you know any i would be glad to hear .. we looked on google but yes got bogged down with all the books ! 
thank you 
Julie


----------



## Mandie (Oct 21, 2010)

I have just ordered Gwen Bailey 'perfect puppy' and i have heard that it is really good. I also have a book called 101 Dog Tricks written by Kyra Sundance, i find the book explains everything really clearly and pictures in the book are great.

Cant tell you if they work yet though as i have not got my puppy yet lol, but i know a lot of people recommend the Gwen Bailey one 

Forgot to add, the Gwen Bailey book was 12.99 at Pets at home, and in Amazon they have it for 6.95 with free delivery


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

thank you Mandie .. i will look on amazon


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

the perfect puppy by gwen bailey is the book to have!!


----------



## Mandie (Oct 21, 2010)

your welcome 

Have you already picked a puppy? or are you still looking? 

Isn't so exiting getting all ready to bringing a new puppy home


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

thank you Katie  going on amazon now we have picked our breeder Mandie on the spring /summer waiting list but if we are lucky it might be sooner fingers crossed have you picked your puppy yet?


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

We've been given two Gwen Bailey books in preparation for our puppy. My two girls read them everynight - bless!


----------



## Mandie (Oct 21, 2010)

julieash said:


> thank you Katie  going on amazon now we have picked our breeder Mandie on the spring /summer waiting list but if we are lucky it might be sooner fingers crossed have you picked your puppy yet?


ooh how exiting, i have picked my breeder  but as i cant get a puppy until the summer, so she wants me to contact her closer to the time. Fingers crossed you get lucky and get your puppy sooner


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Jon Buoy said:


> We've been given two Gwen Bailey books in preparation for our puppy. My two girls read them everynight - bless!


ive just ordered a cockapoo one and the puppy one by gwen bailey one too  when do you get your pup john ? spring/summer seems agggeeessss away ... i hate waiting


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Julie.

There are lots of great books around.  Check out our Training page on the Cockapoo Owners website. We have a free download link to Ian Dunbars training guides plus other recommendations http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_training.html . In addition to the training books you might like to read something like 'The other end of the leash by Patricia B McConnell' as it gives a good insight into dog behaviour linked with training. Most of the positive training books use similar methods so it won't confuse things by reading more than one.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

This is my top five:

The Perfect Puppy: Britain’s Number One Puppy Care Book by Gwen Bailey

Before and after Getting Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar

Bones Would Rain from the Sky: Deepening Our Relationships with Dogs by Suzanne Clothier

For the Love of a Dog: Understanding Emotion in You and Your Best Friend by Patricia B McConnell

In Defence of Dogs by John Bradshaw


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Personally I find Ceaser Milan talks a lot of sense, he approaches training based on the fact that the owner needs insight into how dogs interact with each other and the fact that they are definatly not 'little people' and cannot be treated as such without setting up behavioural problems. Gwen Bailey is a good easy read.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Julie, 
Your son may find Cesar Millan's book How To Raise The Perfect Dog a good read. I found it very interesting. The four dogs in the book give different challenges for training, they are also looked after by different members of his team from time to time and you get their experiences as well on how they coped with the dog for the short time they looked after them.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

julieash said:


> when do you get your pup john ? spring/summer seems agggeeessss away ... i hate waiting


Yes, JD's Spring / Summer list for us too. My eldest daughter may die of excitment well before then!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

embee said:


> This is my top five:
> 
> The Perfect Puppy: Britain’s Number One Puppy Care Book by Gwen Bailey
> 
> ...


I still haven't read all of your suggestions! I have just started reading In defence of dogs by John Bradshaw. Have you read it? So far I have only managed one chapter as I am always going to bed too late!  It comes highly reccomended though!  x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the 'Perfect Puppy' is the best one for anyone who just wants an easy, flexible, sensible read without any feelings of failure if things are not followed 'to the letter' which I understand can sometimes be a problem with Ian Dunbar's books.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I think the 'Perfect Puppy' is the best one for anyone who just wants an easy, flexible, sensible read without any feelings of failure if things are not followed 'to the letter' which I understand can sometimes be a problem with Ian Dunbar's books.


I haven't read Gwen Bailey but I must admit I never felt the way you describe about Ian Dunbar's books...and I never followed them to the letter ! At the end of the day they all offer advice but you have to adapt them to your own situation. That's why I would suggest reading more than one as it gives you different views and methods to try.


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

The book "it's me or the dog" is a pretty basic one too. Really only relevant for puppies not adult dogs though. The main points about it is making it clear that one has to speak 'dog', be the pack leader, and set up a schedule. The tips on house reaming and handling biting really helped me. Miele stops once I say 'ieeeee!'


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sezra said:


> I still haven't read all of your suggestions! I have just started reading In defence of dogs by John Bradshaw. Have you read it? So far I have only managed one chapter as I am always going to bed too late!  It comes highly reccomended though!  x


I have and it's a heavy read for those who really want to study 'dog'. You must read 'Bones would Rain..' and 'For the love of...'.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sezra said:


> I haven't read Gwen Bailey but I must admit I never felt the way you describe about Ian Dunbar's books...and I never followed them to the letter ! At the end of the day they all offer advice but you have to adapt them to your own situation. That's why I would suggest reading more than one as it gives you different views and methods to try.


Dunbar is a bit full on but there's some interesting ideas that you can take and use.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I think training books are useless actually. Doesn't matter who they are by or who recommends them at the end of the day doesn't matter which ones I have bought Monty and Milly still will not sit down and read them.

Waste of Money :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

embee said:


> Dunbar is a bit full on but there's some interesting ideas that you can take and use.


Yes, if you followed it strictly it is. I couldn't as I wasn't feeding kibble so couldn't use Daisy's daily amount of kibble as a means of training. I did try standing behind the lounge door with a bowl of NI, rewarding her when she didn't scratch or cry but ultimately it was not really a practical method for me! 

I take the pick and mix approach to training! 

Well Mandy...if I ever get to bed before 11pm I will get on and read 'In defence of dogs' and the others you have suggested! Maybe in May when my college course has finished and I can sit and read without feeling guilty!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I think training books are useless actually. Doesn't matter who they are by or who recommends them at the end of the day doesn't matter which ones I have bought Monty and Milly still will not sit down and read them.
> 
> Waste of Money :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Daisy tries to eat hers....!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations. I feel an order to Amazon coming on!


----------

